# Related Sites > SQL Course >  SQLcourses2: SELECT Statement: RE2

## Wallbrownf

http://www.sqlcourse2.com/select2.html

When I use 

select * from items_ordered where items = 'Tent';

for Review Exercise #2 (which is the right answer) it doesn't give me a list.

----------


## Steve R Jones

Does it give you an error?

Remove the single quotes before and after TENT.

----------


## Wallbrownf

> Does it give you an error?
> 
> Remove the single quotes before and after TENT.


I figured it out...

item not items...

----------


## Wallbrownf

This is a useless post...delete?

----------

